# Need Help Picking up a Tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ill be picking up a New 90g Tank @ Big Als North York and got no one to help me transport it. Ill pay a reasonable $$$ for the delivery. I live at Lawrence West and Keele about 20mins. drive from BA North York.

If anyone can help me out please PM me and your asking price 

Karl


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

When? And what are the dimensions? My truck has a 6' bed.
Shoot me a msg and we'll figure something out


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

man a 90g after a 75g? O: i cant wait to see what you're going to do with it!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

doesn't BA deliver too?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> doesn't BA deliver too?


Actually, they do but its a lot of $$$ 

That's why I posted it up here, there are lots of good people to help


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

iBetta said:


> man a 90g after a 75g? O: i cant wait to see what you're going to do with it!


Hah!! Yeah bruh! Well, its still going to be my Flowerhorn's nest only 15g more Lol! Or I might go with something bigger... :O


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Actually, they do but its a lot of $$$
> 
> That's why I posted it up here, there are lots of good people to help


oh I see... thought they would do free deliver for big purchases


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I live 2 minutes from BA and can help for free ( I have RAV4), but it depends when you are planning to do it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

man u're such a good owner !


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> oh I see... thought they would do free deliver for big purchases


thats what i thought too =/ they quoted me $70 for a one way trip xD



sig said:


> I live 2 minutes from BA and can help for free ( I have RAV4), but it depends when you are planning to do it.


whoaaa!! Thanks Sig! Hopefully the time works for us! Lol. Im off every Monday's and Friday's so anytime between those days =]



iBetta said:


> man u're such a good owner !


Lol! you gotta love ur fishies =]


----------

